# Cheap Michael Myers costume idea



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I got my hubby's overalls for $15 at a thrift store, but we got a better mask as the cheap ones were too small to fit his melon  I aged the fabric with sandpaper, a wire brush attachment for a hand drill and paint (for oil and blood). I had him wear them to make sure I got the smears in good places, and concentrated around the cuffs and collar and arms for the wear.

I made his knife out of a cheap one - I used spray glue and tin foil (being very careful of wrinkles) to make it a shiny metallic instead of dull gray.


----------

